# This weed/grass just started taking over



## eqttrdr (Aug 9, 2020)

Apologies as I've taken hours online trying to research and figure out what this is so I know how to treat and attack it properly.

Spokane WA area... cool season mix

Extreme lime green patches when compared to rest of the lawn.

Just started getting more noticeable and prominent soon as temps got above 85.

Feels like it grows in clumps, soft to the touch.

Trying to ID this so I know how to remove/treat it and then overseed this fall.

Completely random round-ish patterns throughout both the front 9k sqft and back 9ksqft lawns.

Any assistance or direction is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## eqttrdr (Aug 9, 2020)

Closer image


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Creeping bent grass maybe?? Hopefully some cool season guys will be along shortly to offer input.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I was going to say Bahia Grass, based on THE LINKED BELOW photos I was looking at several days ago but, that's just a WAG on my part ...

HERE you go (they don't list Creeping (or any) Bentgrass): https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/grasses/bahiagrass/

Photo of Bahia VERNATION, fwiw (OP, I don't see any "telltale purple at the crown" or base of your sample ...


Good vid on Identifying and controlling Creeping Bentgrass:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Looks like creeping bent to me


----------



## eqttrdr (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks all.. much appreciated!


----------



## eqttrdr (Aug 9, 2020)

Spammage said:


> Creeping bent grass maybe?? Hopefully some cool season guys will be along shortly to offer input.


*Just got word back from our county and they said it was Creeping Bentgrass*

"Bentgrass (Agrostis) is a large genus with over 100 species, but only about four are used for turfgrass in the United States. Throughout Pacific Northwest (PNW) where climatic conditions are idyllic for bentgrass, the species is used for lawns, athletic fields and golf course greens.

Description: Creeping bentgrass (Agrostis palustris) is a perennial cool season grass that forms a dense mat. The grass spreads by profuse creeping stolons and possesses rather vigorous, shallow roots. Stems (stolons) are decumbent (creeping) and slender and produce long narrow leaves.

Control: The problem with creeping bentgrass is that it reproduces both by stems that grow at the surface (stolons) and by seed. When you try to remove the bentgrass manually or by tilling, you can encourage bentgrass spread, since it breaks the stolons into small pieces, each of which can form a new plant. Also problematic is the fact that the seeds can remain viable in the soil for about a year.

So, there are two approaches you can pursue. The first is to decide to live with it. Creeping bentgrass is widely used as a golf course turf, because of its dense growth and tolerance of close mowing.

However, it sounds as if you want a more classic-looking lawn and are committed to getting rid it. In this case, the only option I could find that has a high probability of working is to first kill the affected patches of your lawn (including about 6 inches around the obviously affected patches). The effective time for treatment is when the grass is green and actively growing in spring or fall, not when it's brown and dormant in mid-summer. Once the grass in the treated area is dead, rake it out and reseed the spot. However, since creeping bentgrass seeds can survive a year, you will need to also treat your lawn with a pre-emergent product in the fall and the following year. A non-toxic choice includes products composed of corn gluten.

The link above will send you to our information sheet on creeping bentgrass. You will be given management options including recommended herbicides.

Herbicides

Always read and follow label directions, wear recommended protective clothing and avoid contact with non-target plants. The label directions will list plants controlled, areas where the herbicide can be used and application methods.

Before you purchase any herbicide, read the label to verify that the product is labeled for your site and will control the plants you want to eliminate. Even after treatment with an herbicide, re-sprouting and seedling emergence may continue for years. Monitor sites for re-growth annually and retreat accordingly."


----------



## eqttrdr (Aug 9, 2020)

Now just trying to figure out how to time Tenacity with Fall overseeding


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

eqttrdr said:


> Now just trying to figure out how to time Tenacity with Fall overseeding


I'm always improving my "label-ese" and one of my go to's is the "find on page" tool (use my search term, in this instance, "Seed," for 15 "hits"):

"_Tenacity is an effective herbicide for weed control prior to or during seeding of certain turfgrasses during turf renovation (*see section on use in New Seedings*).

*New Seedings*/New Lawn Establishment - Apply Tenacity at 5-8 fl. oz. per acre in at least 30 gallons of water per acre prior to seeding or post seeding of tolerant turfgrass species listed on this label, *except fine fescue*. Tenacity may reduce density of fine fescue seedings. Tenacity can be used on grass seed blends that contain less than 20% by weight of hard or fine fescue. Tenacity will control many monocot and dicot weeds that compete with and slow the establishment of the turfgrass stands. Apply at grass seeding or close to seeding for best performance. Avoid spraying on newly germinated turfgrass plants. Wait until the newly germinated turf has been mowed two times or four weeks after emergence (whichever is longer) before making a postemergence application._"

I rarely regret reading a label for the umpteenth time and the underlined above is a perfect example ... think I may skip spraying Tenacity on same day I drop new seed this year (I usually do so as part of a very effective POA annua eradication program Suburban Jungle Life turned me onto! :thumbup:


----------

